# دورة تثقيفية: ماهي الامراض المعدية وماهي انواعها؟ لماذا تنتقل؟



## يا الغالي (7 يونيو 2013)

لعب اختلاط الأصحاء بالمصابين بأمراض المعدية في بيئات العمل دورا مهما في انتشار الإمراض المعدية بين أفراد المجتمع. ​ 
السؤال هنا: ما هي الإمراض التي تنتقل بين الناس؟ ولماذا تنتقل؟ ولماذا ...؟ ​ الجواب في رابط الدورة التعليمية التالية​


رابط تحميل الدورة


=== منقول ==




​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (8 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله بك..


----------



## سعيد معمل (19 يونيو 2013)

تسلم الايادى


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (14 يوليو 2013)

أخي الكريم
مواضيك دائماً ممتازة
ولكن للأسف لم أتمكن من دخول الموقع
هل يمكن وضع الملف كمرفق مع تحياتي


----------

